# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205



## couldabin (Dec 26, 2007)

My Satellite P205 came with Vista, which simply is too awful to live with, so I bought a copy of XP and installed it. I cannot get ATI's video driver to install properly. So far ATI has been no help (they say they are looking at it, they say). Does anyone have any ideas? Is there are generic video driver for 1440x900 resolution?

TIA.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Hi Couldabin,
Welcome to the forum.
Can you provide the exact model P205-what?
this will help me in find the specs of this machine.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## couldabin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Hi Bill,

It's a Satellite P205D-S7454.

Thanks for your help.

duane


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Try this link:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp
Do not download the catylast.
Download the southbridge driver and install first.
Then download and install the Display driver.
You should do a manual install of these drivers.
Since you downgraded to XP you should also check the device manager for additional errors (yellow or red exclamation points). Please post any errors.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## couldabin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Bill,

Thank you, thank you! I was able to make this work ... I think. I summoned the blue screen of death several times before getting the driver to install properly. I now have 1440x900 resolution (for anyone else who has this same machine, the INF file has two entries titled "ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 series" -- neither of which exactly matches the official spec, which is ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 -- but I chose the first and that seems to work).

I still have one last yellow exclamation mark -- Other devices -> PCI device (bus 0, Device 20, function 2). Any thoughts?

Thanks again -- it's so nice having the proper display back.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

If you could, Run Everest under my signature and post the results. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

This may be a media card reader (or something else). I am not sure, but the EVEREST report may help me help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Hi Couldabin,
I got the PM. If you resolved the missing PCI Device (Realtek HD) and there are no errors in the device manager, You should be set. If not please post the remaining problems.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## couldabin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

First, a really big thank-you here to Bill for his help on this. It's what got my problem solved.

Here's what I did.

I got the driver from AMD/ATI's website, but I didn't use the latest one for XP. I used version 8.401, released in Aug. 2007. While I'm on the subject of AMD -- after a week of deliberating their tech support provided me the "solution" to my problem -- go talk to Toshiba. Thanks, AMD!

1) Uninstalled ATI.
2) Downloaded the driver but didn't use the self-extracting feature. Instead, I unbundled it using a file compression/decompression utility (such as WinZip). I did this for both the SouthBridge driver and the video driver.
3) Ran the SouthBridge setup program. Rebooted.
4) Went into Device Manager and manually updated the driver from there:
a) Choose the Driver tab
b) Click on Update Driver
c) Tell Update Wizard not to search for software
d) Tell wizard to install from a list or specific location
e) Tell wizard you'll choose the driver to install (don't search)
f) Click on Have Disk, and then navigate to the INF file. It's in the folder where the driver was unbundled, in Driver->XP_INF. The version I have is named CX_52613.inf.
g) Scroll down the list to ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 series.

Now, isn't that simple?

Too bad Toshiba and AMD/ATI refuse to help customers who buy their products.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Hi Couldabin,
Thanks for the info. It may help others. It is important to load this driver manually (as described above).
I am glad I could help you.
Are there any other issues or can we mark this thread as resolved?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## couldabin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Bill,

Mark it (very thankfully) resolved. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*

Glad to help,
Thanks for your patients and info regarding this thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## redsonja84 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI Radeon Xpress X1200 for Toshiba P205*



couldabin said:


> 1) Uninstalled ATI.
> 2) Downloaded the driver but didn't use the self-extracting feature. Instead, I unbundled it using a file compression/decompression utility (such as WinZip). I did this for both the SouthBridge driver and the video driver.
> 3) Ran the SouthBridge setup program. Rebooted.
> 4) Went into Device Manager and manually updated the driver from there:
> ...


I have a Toshiba as well. I cannot find that exact .inf file from ATI. I've downloaded about 4 different packages from different sources. Each time I try the .inf file for the display, it says that this driver has no information for my hardware. I need help! I know its an X1200, and nothing is working!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Redsonja84,
Welcome to the forum.
I will assist you, but you need to POST a new thread in Driver Forum as this one is resolved.
Please post a new thread and provide the make and model of your machine.
You can always PM me if I miss your post.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## techsaint (Sep 15, 2010)

I know only COULDABIN and BCCOMP can resolve my issue so I joined th forum.

I have toshiba, wide screen laptop with 17 in LCD.
It as ATI adepter with ATI RADEON 9000 AGP, after replacing LCD I am not able to select the 1400x900 resolution.

I tried to do the stepes give previously like below :
_1) Uninstalled ATI.
2) Downloaded the driver but didn't use the self-extracting feature. Instead, I unbundled it using a file compression/decompression utility (such as WinZip). I did this for both the SouthBridge driver and the video driver.
3) Ran the SouthBridge setup program. Rebooted.
4) Went into Device Manager and manually updated the driver from there:
a) Choose the Driver tab
b) Click on Update Driver
c) Tell Update Wizard not to search for software
d) Tell wizard to install from a list or specific location
e) Tell wizard you'll choose the driver to install (don't search)
f) Click on Have Disk, and then navigate to the INF file. It's in the folder where the driver was unbundled, in Driver->XP_INF. The version I have is named CX_52613.inf.
g) Scroll down the list to ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 series._


But I am not able to find the ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 in the list, 

still my issue is not resolved. If you you need any other information, please send me the list I will send the same.

Hiren


----------

